# Truma Boiler water heating



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I am at the moment in the UK Gosport area.My problem is that my Truma heater has a problem that is getting worse.The hot water even when on the lowest setting 40c is nearly boiling.Any ideas what to check how to check and/or is there a man local to Gosport that can work on these boilers.
Sorry not sure what type of boiler but it is a Truma warm air on a 2001 Hymer B574


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I would put my money on the thermostat probe not working or the controling software.

Andy


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

Hello

I would try Johns Cross Motorhomes, they are very active on here and have been extremely helpful to members

Telephone: 01580 881288

Good luck


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank you for your replies I will have a poke about and see if I can find this probe thingy but I may have to ring J.C.M.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If its a combi boiler and you have the blown air on the water will get a lot hotter than normal.


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

The guy on Forton road Gosport, P&P Campers will point you in the right direction. 02392 581325


----------

